# Vaporesso SKRR Sub Ohm Tank!



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

8ml beast of a tank arrived today... some pics before I start testing it! Thanks to @Vaporesso for sending me the pre-retail version so I could test the SKRR Tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

BLIKSEM that coil is the size of an RDA lol


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/18)

@Rob Fisher Test out the mesh coil head. It favors bakery/desserts/creams. The CCell is also good. I find the CCell to favor fruits and menthols more. IMO, these Vaporesso tanks are some of the best sub-ohm tanks on the market,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Test out the mesh coil head. It favors bakery/desserts/creams. The CCell is also good. I find the CCell to favor fruits and menthols more. IMO, these Vaporesso tanks are some of the best sub-ohm tanks on the market,



I'm using the 0.17Ω Mesh Coil that was installed at 46 watts and am practising my tricks (well O's) and I must say @Vaporesso have always been ahead of the pack with their coils and this is no exception. I know the cCell coils very well and they do indeed excel with Menthols and fruits. The SKRR tank is awesome apart from the fact that it's a proprietary drip tip which I think is a big mistake... love the massive juice capacity and the clouds and flavour... simple refill as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm using the 0.17Ω Mesh Coil that was installed at 46 watts and am practising my tricks (well O's) and I must say @Vaporesso have always been ahead of the pack with their coils and this is no exception. I know the cCell coils very well and they do indeed excel with Menthols and fruits. The SKRR tank is awesome apart from the fact that it's a proprietary drip tip which I think is a big mistake... love the massive juice capacity and the clouds and flavour... simple refill as well.
> View attachment 143775


100% I love their sub-ohm tanks. I prefer their sub-ohm tank over some RTA's in the market. The build quality of their tank is excellent as well! The Luxe mod looks great  I'm liking that display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/18)

@Rob Fisher , that mod does look nice
What is that graphic equaliser looking "chart" above the power setting ?
Is that just for show or does it mean something?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that mod does look nice
> What is that graphic equaliser looking "chart" above the power setting ?
> Is that just for show or does it mean something?



Not really sure yet Hi Ho @Silver... it's a pre-retail version and there is no manual yet... the mod is really well made and looks beautiful but the tank is the part I will review for now... but I will play with the mod when I get some time... so much to catch up on after VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really sure yet Hi Ho @Silver... it's a pre-retail version and there is no manual yet... the mod is really well made and looks beautiful but the tank is the part I will review for now... but I will play with the mod when I get some time... so much to catch up on after VapeCon.


I reckon its the same chip as my Armour mod. I think on normal power mode its just a gimmick, but maybe in power curve mode it actually means something not sure. By the way that polar kit they had people try at their stand blew my lungs out! Really wish they can make a more restrictive tank to complement the ccell coils which dont need a lot of power or airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (29/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> I reckon its the same chip as my Armour mod. I think on normal power mode its just a gimmick, but maybe in power curve mode it actually means something not sure. By the way that polar kit they had people try at their stand blew my lungs out! Really wish they can make a more restrictive tank to complement the ccell coils which dont need a lot of power or airflow.


Their Veco tank. I use it with their EUC ceramic coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/18)

https://www.vaporesso.com/luxe-vape-kits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/8/18)

Andre said:


> Their Veco tank. I use it with their EUC ceramic coil.


Thanks. I had one on the tarot nano kit but paid that forward a while ago. Wonder if someone still sells the tank as a standalone its still a great tank for people who dont build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks. I had one on the tarot nano kit but paid that forward a while ago. Wonder if someone still sells the tank as a standalone its still a great tank for people who dont build.


http://eciggies.co.za/Vaporesso-VECO-PLUS-TANK-4ml-Steel?search=veco

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/18)




----------



## Cor (4/9/18)

I need oom @Rob Fisher contacts......lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (4/9/18)

Cor said:


> I need oom @Rob Fisher contacts......lol



Dont we all @Cor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

